# Harvey's First Hunt ( Pics )



## FourBurrowHunt (23 January 2012)

There are piccys of the hunt and others 
http://s1160.photobucket.com/albums/q483/HarveyChicken/?action=view&current=HarveyHunting.jpg

http://s1160.photobucket.com/albums/q483/HarveyChicken/?action=view&current=TOUNGES.jpg

http://s1160.photobucket.com/albums/q483/HarveyChicken/?action=view&current=TOUNGES2.jpg


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (23 January 2012)

Let me know what you think , I will upload more


----------



## Hels_Bels (23 January 2012)

Nawwww Harvey is soooo cute! Looking very smart. x


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (23 January 2012)

Beautifully groomed!!  Look how white Harvey is.....more photos!


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (23 January 2012)

Thanks guys  These photo's are obviously seperate dates ... i will upload more of him when he wasnt clipped from before


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (23 January 2012)

Harvey ( before he was clipped ) :

http://s1160.photobucket.com/albums/q483/HarveyChicken/?action=view&current=HairyHarvey.jpg

Our other horse Erskin:

http://s1160.photobucket.com/albums/q483/HarveyChicken/?action=view&current=Erskin.jpg


----------



## rosie-ellie (24 January 2012)

Bet he didnt stay that clean for long   Mine leaves the yard gleaming but comes back a complete mess BUT she loves it.  

Glad you had a good time!


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (24 January 2012)

Yeah i was up till 10:30 grooming him the night before washing his stains out , feeding etc then i got up and 5:45 and he had like 5 stains ! I will upload more . He was dripping with sweat when we got back !


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (24 January 2012)

http://s1160.photobucket.com/albums/q483/HarveyChicken/?action=view&current=BUBBLES.jpg

http://s1160.photobucket.com/albums/q483/HarveyChicken/?action=view&current=Ohperson.jpg

http://s1160.photobucket.com/albums/q483/HarveyChicken/?action=view&current=ONourwayback.jpg


----------



## sianb (24 January 2012)

Love the pictures, your boy is fab.


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (24 January 2012)

Thanks  If anyone near me wants to ride then i would be happy to  
I live in Penzance / St.ives Cornwall , Do you want more piccys ?


----------



## sianb (24 January 2012)

Yes more pics please! i want to take my hairy cob hunting this year and I was worried I'd never get him clean enough but you've given me hope!


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (24 January 2012)

Lol . Beware they do tire quickly !


----------



## Ladylina83 (24 January 2012)

do you know that if you post the (IMG) code from photobucket they show in the thread and not just as a link ? 

He looks great btw glad you had fun !


----------



## sianb (24 January 2012)

FourBurrowHunt said:



			Lol . Beware they do tire quickly ! 

Click to expand...

Yeah, he's a bit unfit at the moment too. My plan is to start getting him fit as soon as the nights are light enough to ride on an evening!


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (27 January 2012)

Yea i think its his breed aswell :/ if you have any piccys of your horses post them !


----------



## EAST KENT (28 January 2012)

Ladylina83 said:



			do you know that if you post the (IMG) code from photobucket they show in the thread and not just as a link ? 

Cannot see a thing.

Click to expand...


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (28 January 2012)

There you go EKent


----------



## beehorses (23 February 2012)

are you hunting at ladock?? looks very familier road.


----------



## lauraandharvey (24 February 2012)

my hairy cob hunts...but he is plaited...stops him sweatying as much 

his mane is to his knees (seriously) but i do a running plait 
looks very smart 

he wasnt clipped here hence the sweat:








730am meet:


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (24 August 2012)

beehorses said:



			are you hunting at ladock?? looks very familier road.
		
Click to expand...

No its western hunt at ludgvan x


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (4 October 2012)

Updated pics ^ x


----------

